# price of a plow?



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey guys. Interested in selling this plow. Have someone who is interested in buying but I think his offer is kind of low. I have an idea of what I believe its worth but wanted to get some other opinions as well before I do anything serious. It is a Meyers C8 Md 2 plow. Was used for 2 years and has been stored inside since. Cutting edge has plenty of life still in it. Plow is dirty mostly with dust from sitting in the warehouse. some tiny little rust bubbles but nothing close to serious, hardly even noticeable. Although not pictured it will have a fresh (never used) rebuilt e60 on it. What do you guys think would be a good quick sale (low price), average price, and a high price (If i were willing to sit on it for a while) for this plow. Ive attached some pictures so you guys can see the condition of the plow. Thanks


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

come on guys? nothing? estimates


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

My estimate would be no more then about 35% of what this would cost new. whoever buys this thing will have to buy the wiring and truck side mount. Not trying to be harsh just my opinion I suggest you clean this up and it will sell fast and for more $.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

is that an 8'? the market is crap up here and id pay around 6-700 for it. if it were complete for a truck maybe 1300-1500


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

I have truckside mount and wiring from a 99 f350 but I wanted to get an idea of what just the plow would be valued at. yes its an 8 ft and would obviously be cleaned up before posting for sale.its not rusty or torn up, just very dusty. its been sitting inside a warehouse for the last 5 years and has never be cleaned up.$600-$700 around here is extremely low.I can get $1000 easy for ez classic's without a truckside mount and this is a md2 which is much newer and will have a brand new rebuilt e60 on it.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

so put a price on it and put it in the for sale section. this is the time to sell it


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

$1,400 -1800 Easy, Especially if you waited until October-ish.. It looks to be in good shape and it's complete!!!


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

The Mount,Wiring & TP has got to be worth 4-500 alone!!


----------

